

The Cellphone Test (How to Choose Great Advisors) - emreas
http://startuphoodlum.com/2011/01/06/the-cellphone-test/

======
regularfry
Not entirely certain I agree with this. There are precisely 3 people to whom I
will answer the phone at 3 in the morning. None of them are people I am in
business with.

Then again, I have been burnt by being too free with my time in the past -
when you're being called at midnight four nights in a row for "emergencies,"
it gets old.

